# tire size JD 955



## gary2543

Hi I hope I didn't miss this question some where else.
I'm looking at a JD955 mid 90's 4x4, looks well maintained just a few character marks, needs battery but starts OK in cold weather even with summertime diesel. That being said I'm confused about tire size, one website says they should be 7.00x12 frt, 11.2-16 r. it has 23x8.5x12 on the front and 12x16.5 rear. both look like skid steer or forklift tread. Fronts are worn a bunch but tractor has snow blade and was used to plow side walk at a hospital for majority of it's life so that might explain wear on frts as the blade does have down pressure on it. However I drove it about 50 yds on clear road to try it in the snow and the rear end slid to the right twice while in 4 wheel, suspect difference in OD is to blame. 2 wheel drive back was OK no slide. Has someone put different tires and maybe wheels on this. The rear wheels have valve stem protection as a skid steer does. If I have to I will try for price cuts to offset wheel and tire replacement, don't want to screw the drive line up. 
Thank You Any help or thought will be greatly appreciated


----------



## Flyer60

Gary, if it will help, here is how my 955 is equipped:

AG TIRES:
Rear: Goodyear Dyna Torque II; 7-12; 4-ply.
Front: Goodyear Dyna Torque II; 11.2 x 16; 4-ply.

TURF TIRES:
Rear wheels: 15" x 10" wide
Rear tires: 36x13.5x15"

Front wheels: 14" x 6" wide
Front tires: 25x8.50x14" 

I don't have the industrial style tires so I can't help you on them. Larry.


----------



## gary2543

Hi 
Sorry I haven't gotten back to you sooner. I did go ahead and buy the tractor as I saw the local dealer did have that style tires on some of the new units. The snow storms, my neck and back dictated I buy it before it got away. My other tractor had just back blade, my neck was saying it would be better to plow going forward, plus my kids have had too many birthdays to keep up with, they keep getting older and I'm trying not to age ;o) I was able to find a new set for the front end reasonable priced and it did help a bunch. Thanks for your input I may try to find a set of wheels and tires in the size yours has if the $$ are OK.
Thanks again
Gary


----------



## WOODSTOBE

I HAVE THESE FOR SALE
Rear: Goodyear Dyna Torque II; 7-12; 4-ply.
Front: Goodyear Dyna Torque II; 11.2 x 16; 4-ply.


----------



## shortbus57j

WOODSTOBE said:


> I HAVE THESE FOR SALE
> Rear: Goodyear Dyna Torque II; 7-12; 4-ply.
> Front: Goodyear Dyna Torque II; 11.2 x 16; 4-ply.


Do you still have these? If so pm me pictures and price as well as location.


----------



## Brian trayer

WOODSTOBE said:


> I HAVE THESE FOR SALE
> Rear: Goodyear Dyna Torque II; 7-12; 4-ply.
> Front: Goodyear Dyna Torque II; 11.2 x 16; 4-ply.


Do you still have them


----------



## pogobill

Brian trayer said:


> Do you still have them


Hello Brian. I'm thinking that was WOODSTOBEs only post on this forum and it was 6 years ago. I'm afraid that ship has sailed and took them tires with it! Who knows, someone may see this bump and have something to offer.


----------



## bmaverick

Brian trayer said:


> Do you still have them


Per the Tractor Data site ... JD 955 tires are ...

Front tire: 7-12
Rear tire: 11.2-16

http://www.tractordata.com/farm-tractors/000/1/5/152-john-deere-955.html

BTW, did you see my posting in your original thread. Hoye has the tires too. 

Not knowing your location, it's hard to point you to a close source and a good price.


----------

